# Changing screen names



## rainbowknots (Apr 7, 2009)

How is this done. I need to change my screen name


----------



## PinkSkates (Apr 7, 2009)

ladylends said:


> How is this done. I need to change my screen name


.

I just ask this same question yesterday and Dlewis told me that you have to request a name change from one of the mods.


----------



## Allandra (Apr 7, 2009)

pinkskates said:


> .
> 
> I just ask this same question yesterday and Dlewis told me that you have to request a name change from one of the mods.


Hi Pinkskates, 

Please submit a ticket to request a name change.


----------



## PinkSkates (Apr 7, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Hi Pinkskates,
> 
> Please submit a ticket to request a name change.


Aloha Allandra....now don't laugh, but how do I submit a ticket?


----------



## audacity. (Apr 7, 2009)

There's a link on the bottom of your user control panel under the heading "blog" that says like 'request name' or something.

Click that.

That's how I changed mine...

ETA: here's the ticket link http://www.longhaircareforum.com/support/index.php?_m=tickets&_a=submit

I found it at the bottom the forum within the "contact us" link.


----------



## PinkSkates (Apr 7, 2009)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> There's a link on the bottom of your user control panel under the heading "blog" that says like 'request name' or something.
> 
> Click that.
> 
> ...


*Thank U LHDC!*


----------



## rainbowknots (Apr 8, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## rainbowknots (Apr 15, 2009)

once you submit the "request username" ticket, roughly how long does it take to have your name changed?


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine happened within 24 hours.


----------



## PinkSkates (Apr 15, 2009)

ladylends said:


> once you submit the "request username" ticket, roughly how long does it take to have your name changed?


 
It was very quick... about 2 hours after I requested it! 
Thanks Beverly!


----------



## rainbowknots (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine still hasn't changed, I'll send up another request


----------



## grnidmonster (Apr 15, 2009)

why is everyone changing their names? It's so hard to figure out who everyone is anymore.


----------

